# Do you ever feel physically numb?



## dillpickle (Oct 2, 2010)

Im sitting here with my legs crossed and right now my legs feel numb. If I focus on it I will start to feel like Im floating. Then I feel feel like I am going nuts. But Of course I rather not focus on it. Just want to see if anyone else has ever felt this?

PS I dont do drugs. I was told I have DP


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes. I could feel very little of my physical body for the first few months of dp. I still don't feel hot and cold very well.


----------



## dillpickle (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Its WORST at night time (now). I feel so out of it, spacey, NUMB all over, clumsy, and like I'm freaking FLOATING! Are you sure this is DP symptoms? I just need a little reassurance... It does help to detract myself and stay busy. I feel like Im HIGH!

reassurance please!?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

dillpickle said:


> Thanks for the reply. Its WORST at night time (now). I feel so out of it, spacey, NUMB all over, clumsy, and like I'm freaking FLOATING! Are you sure this is DP symptoms? I just need a little reassurance... It does help to detract myself and stay busy. I feel like Im HIGH!
> 
> reassurance please!?


Yes, this is for sure DP. I feel all of those things, especially the spacey and high feeling. I'm sorry it's so bad for you right now.


----------



## dillpickle (Oct 2, 2010)

You have no idea how GOOD it feels to know I am not alone. it gives me sooo much more peace!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

dillpickle said:


> You have no idea how GOOD it feels to know I am not alone. it gives me sooo much more peace!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No problem







I hope you feel a little bit better tomorrow.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

For the first few months i felt as though if i didnt stare at the ground and 'keep my grip on it' that i would float off. I also took a mouthful of hot chocolate and couldnt feel it properly in my mouth.. felt as though my hands were 'floaty' and wernt going to be controlled by me, however when i did reach for anything i didnt acctually miss it like i felt as though i would..
I was told this was part of migraine. Ive been on preventative meds and havnt had one for about 4 months but i do sometimes get the 'floaty' feeling when my DP is really bad. (on lie in days mainly)
Not nice i know.


----------



## novahcaine (Mar 31, 2018)

ValleyGirl said:


> Yes. I could feel very little of my physical body for the first few months of dp. I still don't feel hot and cold very well.


Did you ever regain full feeling back? I'm having trouble feeling physically like, temperature and just light touch and pain as well. Someone could punch me and I'd be fine lol. I can't really feel much with my fingertips and it's freaking me out.


----------

